# Pat Trotter



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't know if you guys have read, "Born to Win," but Pat Trotter is judging bulldogs at Louisville. 

I'm really excited. I hope I get to watch her if everything times out correctly.

I bet she gets "hounded" by newbies all the time who say, "OMG I READ UR BOOK!!!!" I want to be one of those newbies!!! ;-)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be interesting to see how the entries for there compare to our bulldog specialty the same weekend, should be out tomorrow. 

I like Pat as a judge, never really seen her do a terrible job, at least in my breeds. And I don't think people bombard her like that, lol.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Really? I would have thought she would have a fan club ;-) 

I'm such a newb!! I'm still pretty excited to see her. Wonder if she'd sign my book, or if that would be unprofessional to ask? 

I love bull dogs. My dad has one. Probably not well bred...and when I say probably, I mean he was the product of a BYB. He's got such a great temperament it makes me wonder what a bullie would be like from a good breeder.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Really? I would have thought she would have a fan club ;-)
> 
> I'm such a newb!! I'm still pretty excited to see her. Wonder if she'd sign my book, or if that would be unprofessional to ask?
> 
> I love bull dogs. My dad has one. Probably not well bred...and when I say probably, I mean he was the product of a BYB. He's got such a great temperament it makes me wonder what a bullie would be like from a good breeder.


Can't hurt to ask, but wait till there is a break, she most likely has other breeds to judge that day too. And while I am sure a lot of people love learning from her, a show isn't the place to ask a million questions lol.


----------

